# Adsl modem reset by itself



## sujeet2555 (Aug 18, 2011)

i have utstar 300r adsl  modem and window7 .the problem i am getting is for 2-3 days my network says unidentified network,public network and yellow ex. mark between pc and modem.
                                                              after so much trying and no net access,i somehow managed to correct it and i am getting network,home network.
from the troubleshooting process ,i reaching the conclusion that adsl modem is resetting by itself (it load the default config) .its lan address changes from 192.168.1.90 to 192.168.1.1(default) by itself and all the ppp entries are lost.
but i have made a backup copies of the configuration,so i can correct it.this problem has repeated for 3-4 days till now.
why does this happenning?
is there any fault with modem?.my modem is as old as bsnl broadband.
also do suggest a wifi modem+router in case of emergency.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 20, 2011)

my bsnl modem also gave the same problem stop wasting ur time onthat crap & get a new modem asap netgear/linksys or dlink


----------



## spironox (Aug 21, 2011)

typical firmware problem ..best option is replacement


----------

